# Whole Dog Journals Approved Dry Foods for 2009



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't feed my dogs kibble anymore but thought for those of you that do you might find this interesting to read. It was in my lastest issue of The Whole Dog Journal. I find it interesting to see where the dog foods are actually made and processed....I was surprised by some of them....
The list below is copied directly from the magazine... hope it's useful for some of you....



WDJ Aproved Dry Foods of 2009

Addiction Foods
www.addictionfoods.com
Made by: Taplow Ventures, Vancouver British Columbia (salmon variety) and Pied Pier Pet Wildlife inc, Hamlin, TX (Venison variety)
Misc Info: Both dry foods are grain-free, Venison is free range, salmon is wild caught

Back To Basics 
www.backtobasicspetfood.com
Made by: CJ foods in Pawnee City, NE
Misc Info: Company says all ingredients are USA sourced and manufactured 100% all “human grade” ingredients.

Breeders Choice Pet Foods
www.breeders-choice.com
Made by :Breeder’s Choice’s plant in Irwindale, CA
Misc Info: Active care line contains “natural chicken cartilage with highest levels of unprocessed chondroitin and glucosamine to develop, maintain and repair joints” Company supports Delta Society Pet Partners Program and Susan G. Koman for the cure.

Burns Pet Nutrition
www.bpn4u.com
Made by: CJ Foods in Bern, KS
Misc Info: Company offers direct sales and shipping of fresh product to your home. Company says its foods were “developed” using a combination of macrobiotic principles of traditional Chinese nutritional approaches to pet health.

Artemis Pet Foods
www.artemiscompany.com
Made by: Diamond Pet Products, Lathrop, CA (fresh mix and Osopure) and Eagle Pack Pet Products in Mishawaka, IN (Natural 6 mix and power formula’s)

Bench and Field Pet Foods
www.benchandfield.com
Made by: Eagle Pack Pet Products in Mishawaka, IN
Misc Info: Company offers direct shipping to your home


By Nature
www.bynaturepetfoods.com
Made by: Blue Seal’s plant in Arcade, NY;
Organic dry dog foods are made by Chenango Valley Pet Foods in Sherburne, NY.
Misc Info: Company conducts nearly all product testing on pets in homes; when necessary, products are tested in research kennels using “only non-invasive methods that do not harm the animals”. Company also works closely with shelters and rescue associations; sponsors and feeds the dogs involved in a training program called ANEADS ( Dogs for deaf and disabled Americans) which trains hearing and service dogs for the classroom, ministry, therapy, walking and recently, assisting with the rehabilitation and on going needs of combat veterans.


Canidea Corp.
www.canidae.com
Made by: Diamond Pet Foods in Lathrop, CA; Meta, Mo and Gaston, SC
Misc Info: Company awards veterinary scholarships and promotes “responsible pet ownership”. Company says, it uses “human grade, natural, ingredients, grown and raised in the united states and manufactured with the strictest testing an quality control procedures in place “to produce a higher quality, safer product”. Also says it was the first to list viable microorganisms and the only company to list enzymatic activity in the guaranteed analysis of the product packaging.

Canine Caviar Pet Foods
www.caninecaviar.com
Made by: Pied Piper Pet Food in Hamlin, TX
Misc Info: Company says its products are the “only raw dehydrated meat diet available in a dry kibble form” and that is uses all “human grade” ingredients sourced from the US (with the exception of lamb and venison which come from the New Zealand and Australia) Supports canine cancer research..

Della Natura Commodities
www.dellanaturapet.com
Made by: Erro S.A in Uruguay

Diamond Pet Products
www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com
www.premiumedgepetfood.com
www.professionalpetfood.com
www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com
Made by: Diamonds own manufacturing facilities in Lathrop, CA; Meta, Mo; and Gaston, SC.
Misc Info: Company says all brands are tested by outside labs as well as high-tech in house labs. Screenings are preformed for contaminants such as aflatoxin, vomitoxin, and melamine. DHA is included in “Chicken Soup” puppy formula to provide optimal brain and vision nutrition. Taste of the Wild formula’s contain probiotics and prebiotics.

Dr. Foster and Smith
www.drsfostersmith.com
Made by: Chenango Valley Pet Foods, in Sherburne, NY
Misc Info: Company is a retail catalog company, so it will direct-ship to your home.

Castor and Pollux Pet Works
www.castorpulloxpet.com
Made by: CJ foods in Bern, KS
Misc Info: Company’s organic certification is by Certified Organic by Organic Crop Improvement Association. Company offers direct shipping to your home. Company says “All finished products are tested at a third part lab for melamine, cyanuric acid, salmonella and a range of other alfatoxins and vomitoxins before they are released for sale.


**** Van Patten’s Natural Balance
www.naturalbalance.net
Made by: Organic formula is made by Chenango Valley pet foods in Sherburne, NY
Other formula’s made by Diamond Pet foods in Lathrop, Ca.
Misc Info: “Buy with confidence” program entails that NB tests all of its products (every single batch) before they leave for distribution. They test for nine contaminants including alflatoxin, DON, melamine, cyanuric acid, ochratoxin, fumonisin, zearalenone, salmonella and E. coli. Company says it is the only pet food company that test for these contaminants and makes these tests results available on its website.


Dogswell
www.dogswell.com
Made by: Tuffys Pet Foods in Pertham, MN
Misc Info: Company routinely donates product to animal rescues and charities. Will direct ship food to your home; donates a portion of sales to animal protection and rescue groups.

Evangers Dog and Cat Food
www.evangersdogfood.com
Made by: Ohio pet foods, Lisbon, OH and Fromm Family Foods, Mequon, WI

KLN Enterprises/ Tuffys Pet Foods
www.nutrisourrcedogfood.com
Misc Info: Natural Plant Organics certified by Oregon Tilth Company. Says it conducts rigorous ingredient and finished product testing. Pure Vita foods are formulated to be lower-glycemic index.


Lincoln Biotech
www.lincolnbiotech.com
Made by: Chenango Valley Pet Foods in Sherburne, NY

Natura Pet Products
www.naturapet.com
Made by: Natura’s own plant in Fremont, NE (California Natural, Evo, Health wise, and Innova) and San Leandro, Ca (Karma)
Misc Info: Company employs two veterinarians who are board certified in animal nutrition. Also states, as of Jan. 5, no Natura foods contain ANY ingredients from China, and that company quality control program is uncommonly thorough. Company engaged in “green intiative” in 2008; new company vehichles purchased are hybrids and recycled papers/vegetables inks used for company mail. It’s planning a videoconferencing system to minimize travel between California and Nebraska and a solar energy project for its home office.

Fromm Family Foods
www.frommfamily.com
Made by: Fromms own plant in Mequon, WI

Life4k9 Pet Food Corp
www.life4k9.com
Made by: Bio Biscuit in Quebec, Canada
Misc Info: There are baked foods, company owner feels strongly about the superiority of baked foods over extruded ones. Company says it is a regular donor to animal shelters and charities.

Merrick Pet Care
www.merrickpetcare.com
Made by: Merrick Pet Care, Hereford, TX
Misc Info: Available via direct shipping with no shipping charge.

Natures Variety
www.naturesvariety.com
Made by: Pied Pipers Mills in Hamlin, TX
Misc Info: Company strongly promotes diet rotation among varieties and types. Offers complementary frozen raw, and canned foods.

Perfect Health Diet Products
www.phdproducts.com
Made by: Chenango Valley Pet Foods in Sherburne, NY
Misc Info: Company offers support for using its products to supplement a fresh food diet.

Pet Chef Express
www.petchefexpress.ca
Made by: Champion Pet Foods Ltd. In Morinville, Alberta

Peton Distributors
www.preformatrinultra.com
Made by: Texas Farm Products in Nacogdoches, TX
Misc Info: Copmany says its products are made on a line dedicated soley to its products. We like the Precise Plus line; not so much the lower cost, Precise line.

Solid Gold Health Products for pets INC
www.solidgoldhealth.com
Made by: Diamond Pet products in Lathrop, CA and Meta, MO


Wellpet
www.wellpet.com
Made by: Wellpet’s plant in Mishawaka, IN (eagle pack, holistic select)
; Wellness dry foods are made by Hagen pet foods in Waverly, NY; CJ foods in bern, KS; American Nutrition, inc, in Ogden, UT; and Diamond pet foods in Gaston, SC
Misc Info: Formerly known as Old Mother Hubbard and Wellness pat care, Well pet now operates as a former rival (Eagle Pack). 

Petcurean Pet Nutrition
www.petcurean.com
Made by: Elmira Pet Products in Elmire Ontario

SmartPak
www.smartpak.com
Made by: Chenango Valley Pet Foods in Sherburne, NY
Misc Info: Direct shipping available. Food is available sealed in custom measured single serving packages for maximum freshness. Copmany says it donates money and food to local dog rescues.

Taplow Feeds
www.firstmate.com
Made by: Taplow’s own plant in Chilliwack, British Columbia


Versus Pet Foods
www.versuspetfoods.com
Made by: Texas farm products in Nacogdoches, TX and Eagle Pack Pet Foods in Mishiwaka, IN
Misc Info: Company says it uses only hormone- and antibiotic- free meats produced for human consumption and fresh human grade grains. Sponsors of safe haven animal sanctuary Sussex Country, DE


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I just recently switched from Orijen 6 Fish to RAW, but this is an excellent post. This needs to be a Sticky in my opinion.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Just an addition: I just got a notice online that Whole Dog Journal accidentally left out Champion Pet Foods (the maker of Orijen and Acana) from their 2009 acceptable foods. I was wondering what was going on! Orijen is the best food out there (Acana, too)! Glad to know that they are included now!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yay! It's good to see Zoey's food on the list.. Makes me feel like I picked right. :-D

oh.. and not to be a butt munch or anything but there's an extra r in the KLN enterprises one.. I tried to click it


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Ya I'm glad they got Champion added , its one of the best pet food companies out there . 


The one below is not to far away from me . 



> Taplow Feeds
> www.firstmate.com
> Made by: Taplow’s own plant in Chilliwack, British Columbia


Big thanks to the OP for your time in posting all these !


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Yay! Pebs food is on there, I feel like a good mommy. GO TOTW!

Thanks for posting, very informative.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was wondering about Orijen and Acana. I recently decided to stick with kibble after I told my wife how much raw was going to cost using Nature's Variety, so I'm going back to Orijen 6 Fish, which is probably the best food out there, in my opinion, although I'm not sure what LEEKS are, it's in Orijen 6 Fish....


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

A leek is a vegetable.. kind of like an onion.. I think that they just use the leafy part of it though, so I wouldn't think it bad for dogs like an onion is.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Binkalette said:


> A leek is a vegetable.. kind of like an onion.. I think that they just use the leafy part of it though, so I wouldn't think it bad for dogs like an onion is.


How can one be sure they don't use the "oniony" part??


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

PureMutt said:


> How can one be sure they don't use the "oniony" part??


Because they're a holistic dog food company and there's no reason to include something that could hurt dogs?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think it has an onion-y part actually.. I looked it up on wikipedia.. here's some tidbits.

"The edible part of the leek plant is a bundle of leaf sheaths which is sometimes called a stem or stalk."

"Rather than forming a tight bulb like the onion, the leek produces a long cylinder of bundled leaf sheaths "

Although I know that any joe-shmoe can enter stuff into wikipedia.. but I would just assume they use the leafy part. If your concerned about it you could always write to the company and ask ^_^.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

What's the nutritional benefit from putting LEEKS in dog food? I wonder.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

PureMutt said:


> I just recently switched from Orijen 6 Fish to RAW, but this is an excellent post. This needs to be a Sticky in my opinion.


Orijen is a great food, if I had my dogs on kibble I would probably have them on that or Innova Evo... I am glad they added it to their list! 



Binkalette said:


> Yay! It's good to see Zoey's food on the list.. Makes me feel like I picked right. :-D
> 
> oh.. and not to be a butt munch or anything but there's an extra r in the KLN enterprises one.. I tried to click it


Oops....I even read back over it to see if I messed anything up...I figured I probably would somewhere  It's to bad there isn't an option where you can go back and edit it, so I could correct that....oh well...



PureMutt said:


> What's the nutritional benefit from putting LEEKS in dog food? I wonder.


I don't know...that's a good question...I know in humans they are supposed to be a good source of fiber and Vitamin C ...I wonder if that is the same with dogs?

It's strange that is is in there as I've heard that leeks and other members of the onion family are supposed to be avoided in a dogs diet...I wonder what Orijen has to say about it...have you contacted them?


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I have contacted them through email, let's see if I get a response...


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

PureMutt said:


> I have contacted them through email, let's see if I get a response...


Hopefully they will get back to you...I know of a few great companies that have TERRIBLE customer service...hopefully Orijen will not be one of them!  Let us know what they say if they get back to you...


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Still no response, but who knows... but a friend of mine found someone who had the same question I had and they got a response:

Hi Sophie:
Leeks are a relative to the onion and at low levels they have nutritional
benefits. The leeks in ORIJEN are at a low level and are put in primarily
for palitability.
The fat level in ORIJEN 6-Fish is only 18%, this would not be considered a
low fat diet but diffently not a high fat diet either, combine that with a
carb level of only 18% and Biscuit should not have a weight problem
providing she is fed the appropriate amount for the amount of excerise she
gets.
Hope this helps.
Clark


----------



## John Lee (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you guys really think a dog company that goes through all the trouble of getting human-grade, natural, etc. stuff is gonna go and put something that is toxic in their food. I mean it's possible I guess... but I don't think they'd be that ignorant. Everyone knows onions are considered bad for dogs.

As an aside, my dog liked Evangers and Acana she likes a lot. Both have a deep brown color.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

John Lee said:


> Do you guys really think a dog company that goes through all the trouble of getting human-grade, natural, etc. stuff is gonna go and put something that is toxic in their food. I mean it's possible I guess... but I don't think they'd be that ignorant. Everyone knows onions are considered bad for dogs.
> 
> As an aside, my dog liked Evangers and Acana she likes a lot. Both have a deep brown color.


Well, for me personally, I didn't think they would put something "toxic" in their food...but, I was curious as to their reason for putting it in there, if there was some kind of health benefit or why exactly they added it....
According to their response, I suppose they only add it for taste.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

John Lee said:


> Do you guys really think a dog company that goes through all the trouble of getting human-grade, natural, etc. stuff is gonna go and put something that is toxic in their food. I mean it's possible I guess... but I don't think they'd be that ignorant. Everyone knows onions are considered bad for dogs.
> 
> As an aside, my dog liked Evangers and Acana she likes a lot. Both have a deep brown color.


Possibly. Avacado's are proven toxic to dogs and birds alike, yet there is a dog food called AvoDerm that is based off of Avacados ;; We were actually just discussing it on this thread: http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/46368-human-foods-products-poisonous.html


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

Really useful list, thank you for taking the time to list all the companies and their details! Great reference source, although of course there are many more good foods not included here. 
Am happy to see Addiction on the list as we love their food and think they do great formulas.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

John Lee said:


> Do you guys really think a dog company that goes through all the trouble of getting human-grade, natural, etc. stuff is gonna go and put something that is toxic in their food. I mean it's possible I guess... but I don't think they'd be that ignorant. Everyone knows onions are considered bad for dogs.
> 
> As an aside, my dog liked Evangers and Acana she likes a lot. Both have a deep brown color.


I actually don't trust any company when it comes to dog or human food. How do you think the peanut recall started? Not much we can do except hope for the best. There aren't enough inspectors to keep an eye on every aspect of production.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

There are a lot of foods on here that I have never heard of...


----------

